
Why an American went to Cuba for cancer care - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-39640165
======
dmoy
Honestly and pleasently surprised that this wasn't an article where the answer
was just "they went to [other country] because it was cheaper".

~~~
Neliquat
Why? Is to avoid regulations somehow better?

Just curious of the basis of that value judgement.

~~~
tim333
She went to Cuba to get a drug developed in Cuba. That's more interesting than
just cheaper.

------
yummybits
Let me guess, because America's health care system is a fucking disaster? and
only the 1 percent can afford it?

~~~
newdayrising
That's simply not true. The middle and upper class can largely afford
insurance. If you consider how much people (in countries that offer universal
healthcare) pay in taxes, the difference diminshes.

------
savvyraccoon
[http://www.breitbart.com/national-
security/2017/04/06/venezu...](http://www.breitbart.com/national-
security/2017/04/06/venezuelan-cancer-patients-protest-painful-side-effects-
of-low-quality-cuban-drugs/)

~~~
grzm
Providing sources is great. It would be really helpful if you also provide
some context as to why you're including it here.

------
fuzzythinker
"I'm basically a very honest person, but if I have to, I will lie."

Very honest indeed.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
I have never met someone that didn't lie occasionally. Most are just basically
honest. And that's ok.

There is no point in telling a 5 year old that their picture sucks, for
example. You might not say it is your favorite, sure, but you won't be telling
them it is garish in color or that you can't even tell it is a doggy.

In her situation, she's freaking dying. She sees a chance at life, and she has
to lie to do it? Yeah, she's still basically a very honest person, much like
the person not being mean to the 5 year old.

